# To indentify your fish!



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

The Fairy Cichlid Neolamprologus brichardi (previously Lamprologus brichardi) was one of the first African cichlid imported for the aquarium hobby. This is a hardy cichlid with an enchanting, wispy appearance.

When first imported in the early 1970's it was originally called the 'Princess of Burundi'. Today it is more commonly known as the Fairy Cichlid, Brichardi Cichlid, and Lyretail Lamprologus. Other descriptive common names include Brichardi Lyretail Cichlid, Princess cichlid, and Brichard's Lamprologus.

The Fairy Cichlid is graceful and hardy, making it an ideal Tanganyika Cichlid for the beginner!


----------

